# Look what came up on my porch last night. **UPDATED**



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

I was letting Angel back in last night (she likes to sit outside on the porch every now and then) and when I went to get her in, I could tell that she was staring very hard at something. Thats when I heard the meows. So, I put Angel in the house, and went back out and called the cat. He/She came on the porch, but would not get any closer to me than about two feet. I came back in and got a can of wet food and put it out on the porch and then waited. He/She came right up. I got a couple of pics, but I didnt want to take more than that because I didnt want to spook the cat. I wish I could catch it some how. We live out in the country, with not too many neighbors, and I dont think she belongs to any of them. She doesnt look like she has not been fed.

Anywho, here He/She is.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The kitty does look well fed and groomed.


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

This cat is very skiddish though. Also very pretty, I would love to take her in. I hate to think that someone just dropped her off out here.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks just like my Dusty!
Dusty is a chocolate brown tabby with huge feet and flurry fur. He showed up two years ago and I tamed him (quickly) and had him neutered. He decided this summer that he liked air conditioning and now he likes central heating, too. 
Heidi


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, looks like my Baby :wink: , so sweet. I hope you take him/her!


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I went outside tonight and called for the cat. Not even two mins. after I called him, there he was. I took another can of wet food out on the porch with me and squated down to try and pet him, and he let me! That went well, so I decided to pick him up, he let me do that too. I brought him inside and put the food in a dish in the laundry room. He is still skittish, but yet I can tell he has been around people. I checked, and it looks like he is a boy. He is settled down in the laundry room for now. I am going to keep him ....... unless my DH really puts his foot down about it, I dont think he will though.

Well now, he needs a name and a trip to the vet. I may wait on the name until he goes to the vet and the vet confirms that he is infact a boy.

I got some better pics tonight too, please excuse the mess that is my laundry room.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

He's a handsom boy, and looks to be pretty well cared for. I wonder if someone's missing him...

I would ask around and maybe post an ad in the classifieds just to be sure.


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, I guess I should post an ad in the local paper and see if anyone is missing him, but I sure dont want to do that. He is so pretty and I want to keep him. Thats selfish, I know.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I know it must be tempting... he is beautiful and sounds like he's very friendly too... but some little kid or devoted owner may be very upset that they lost their pet...

But I'm sure you'll do the right thing, and if you get to keep him you'll know it was meant to be :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What beautiful green eyes he has, and a friendly expression...
Is he soft to pet?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

He is a beauty. I hope you get a good report from the vet. Keep us posted.


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

A very handsome boy!! And so lucky to have found you  

Michelle


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a beautiful kitty! would you say he has medium hair or long?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Such a beautiful cat, but it's definitely someone's pet, don't you think? Can you take it to the local shelter to be scanned for a microchip? And "found" ads are free, you really should place one. Sorry, but if it was my kitty, I'd be devastated.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am sure if it was your cat that was missing, you would want it back. Maybe the owners don't want him/her back and would let you keep him/her? If there are owners! Also, I am sure you know this, but don't let it come in contact with your cat until there are no transmitable diseases. Such a cutie pie, I can see why you want to keep him/her!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awww...what a beautiful kitty!! :love2 Thanks for taking him in !! :angel


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

We have checked with all our neighbors, and he does not belong to any of them. We live in a small town, so I guess my next step should be to run an ad in the local paper. The paper only comes out once a week, on Weds., so no one will see the add until next Wed. afternoon. Do most shelters have the equipment to scan him for a miro chip? What about vets offices?

I am keeping him away from Toodles and Angel. Not that they would be keen on going near him right now anyway. :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, what a sweet kitty  Not sure who would have scanners, but try calling your vet's office. I imagine they would know about that.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes...shelters should have scanning equipment. But you want a regular shelter, not a small rescue where they keep animals in members houses. A Humane Society or SPCA type place is where you'll find equipment.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a pretty kitty!


----------

